# Wife And Corvette



## TrollMongo

I just joined here...looking to get feedback on a new camera some time in future, but thought I'd post a couple shots taken with my antique E-10.
These were both taken last fall when we were doing some mods on the Vette.


----------



## squirl033

rather tasteless shots, to be perfectly honest. not sure what you were after with these, but they're not very flattering to your wife OR your Corvette...


----------



## TrollMongo

squirl033 said:


> rather tasteless shots, to be perfectly honest. not sure what you were after with these, but they're not very flattering to your wife OR your Corvette...




Oh...Sorry I shocked a prude...:lmao:


----------



## cnutco

TrollMongo said:


> squirl033 said:
> 
> 
> 
> rather tasteless shots, to be perfectly honest. not sure what you were after with these, but they're not very flattering to your wife OR your Corvette...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh...Sorry I shocked a prude...:lmao:
Click to expand...


Don't be shocked that it is tasteless, that just may be your style.


----------



## cnutco

erose86 said:


> I'm not even shocked by the subject... I just feel as though Maxim does a hell of a lot better of a job compositionally speaking, that's all.  :mrgreen:



I was talking to the OP...  I agree with you.  These just look to be snap shots of some sort.


----------



## squirl033

TrollMongo said:


> squirl033 said:
> 
> 
> 
> rather tasteless shots, to be perfectly honest. not sure what you were after with these, but they're not very flattering to your wife OR your Corvette...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh...Sorry I shocked a prude...:lmao:
Click to expand...



hardly... i'm as far from a "prude" as you're likely to find. i just dont' find poorly composed, amateurish "upskirt" photos to be particularly appropriate for this kind of forum. if you get your jollies shooting photos of your wife's crotch and she doesn't mind you flashing them all over the web - which apparently she doesn't, judging by your blog or whatever it is - that's totally cool with me, but don't be surprised if other people aren't impressed.


----------



## sinjans

Welcome aboard Trollmongo!

I dont think the composition is the issue in the first one as much as the lighting. If it were lit better then you probably would not get the snapshot look to it. I agree that #2 looks like a snapshot and though the wife is a good looking woman it is not very flattering. 

How about posting additional info on the camera settings you used and lighting. cheers


----------



## AverageJoe

squirl033 said:


> rather tasteless shots, to be perfectly honest. not sure what you were after with these, but they're not very flattering to your wife OR your Corvette...



I agree with these comments, and further this posting requires the NSFW tag, which is no longer allowed on this forum.


----------



## TrollMongo

sinjans said:


> Welcome aboard Trollmongo!
> 
> I dont think the composition is the issue in the first one as much as the lighting. If it were lit better then you probably would not get the snapshot look to it. I agree that #2 looks like a snapshot and though the wife is a good looking woman it is not very flattering.
> 
> How about posting additional info on the camera settings you used and lighting. cheers




Actually, these shots were taken while we were working on the car...Camera was on tri-pod and facing into the light source (open garage door)..not much choice there as we were just shooting the work on the car with the glamor stuff as a second....with dirty hands it's hard to handle the camera.
The shot where her head is inside the car...it's funny but that shot has been a favorite of almost everyone although I'm not crazy about it...I like the first one best even with the lighting and being a bit washed out..


----------



## TrollMongo

> I agree with these comments, and further this posting requires the NSFW  tag, which is no longer allowed on this forum.



Ahhh...Ok...so this isn't a photography forum then, it's a baby/kid/butterfly safe kind of picture forum...for prudies..!! I get it.


----------



## den9

these photos scream 80's, especially with the palm trees

whats the deal with the rear wheels, they are hideous lol


----------



## Big

TrollMongo said:


> I agree with these comments, and further this posting requires the NSFW  tag, which is no longer allowed on this forum.
> 
> 
> 
> Ahhh...Ok...so this isn't a photography forum then, it's a baby/kid/butterfly safe kind of picture forum...for prudies..!! I get it.
Click to expand...

Troll


----------



## den9

just looked at your photo site, you are pretty creepy, where did you meet your wife?

i also think its weird you put descriptions on your photos spelling out how an asian would speak.


----------



## TrollMongo

den9 said:


> these photos scream 80's, especially with the palm trees
> 
> whats the deal with the rear wheels, they are hideous lol



The palm trees are in Florida...which is where those photos were taken last fall when we still lived there...
The wheels...well, I guess your not a car person...try googling Bonneville Speed week.




> just looked at your photo site, you are pretty creepy, where did you  meet your wife?
> i also think its weird you put descriptions on your photos spelling out  how an asian would speak.



With over 2 million hits I guess some don't think it's too bad...I met her in Cebu City, Philippines...perhaps she speaks like a Asian because she IS Asian...sheese...is everyone here 23 and knows it all??


----------



## den9

im into cars, just not crappy 80's gm products.

i just think its weird you type out her accent


----------



## molested_cow

When I lived in Singapore we hired a house keeper who was from the Philippines. She had an American "pen pal" who she's never met. The pen pal proposed to her and she left for the US to marry this guy. We were concerned about her and tried to help her find out more about this guy before she left. All we know was he was from Michigan and worked as a truck driver. We haven't heard from her since and wish her all the best.

And no the lady in the photos are not her but this has gotten me worried.


----------



## Big

Maybe this is what's wrong... 


   "UFO
      This sighting happened when I was about 13 or 14 years old&#8230;.in the mid-60&#8217;s."
-From his blog :lmao:


----------



## den9

Big said:


> Maybe this is what's wrong...
> 
> 
> "UFO
> This sighting happened when I was about 13 or 14 years old.in the mid-60s."
> -From his blog :lmao:


i did notice this, but wasnt gonna say anything.


----------



## Moe

So glad I brought my popcorn.  I'm gonna go ahead and pop another bag. I think I'm gonna need it.


----------



## den9

something tells me his wife doesnt like posing for these photos, but doesnt have much of a choice.


----------



## ruaslacker2

Man I can see why a lot of people are leaving this forum.  If you don't like someone's pic just move on, there's no need to bad mouth him because you didn't like his photo or style.  I now step off my soap box....


----------



## TrollMongo

erose86 said:


> ruaslacker2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Man I can see why a lot of people are leaving this forum.  If you don't like someone's pic just move on, there's no need to bad mouth him because you didn't like his photo or style.  I now step off my soap box....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You should be telling *him* that too... did you see what he's been saying in other threads????
Click to expand...



If you remember you started crying about those photos and started following me around to every post I made....I understand your not quite the quality my wife is, and I know your very intimidated by her and by the fact she is 15 years older than you and looks so much hotter...but geeze, get over it. Your only 23, put on some make up, fix your hair and buy some decent cloths...you'll get a guy..!


----------



## den9

TrollMongo said:


> erose86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ruaslacker2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Man I can see why a lot of people are leaving this forum.  If you don't like someone's pic just move on, there's no need to bad mouth him because you didn't like his photo or style.  I now step off my soap box....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You should be telling *him* that too... did you see what he's been saying in other threads????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If you remember you started crying about those photos and started following me around to every post I made....I understand your not quite the quality my wife is, and I know your very intimidated by her and by the fact she is 15 years older than you and looks so much hotter...but geeze, get over it. Your only 23, put on some make up, fix your hair and buy some decent cloths...you'll get a guy..!
Click to expand...



EL OH EL

youre the one to talk about her hair and clothes.

you are a toolbag.






class act right here


----------



## TrollMongo

> I'm married.  :mrgreen:



Ahhh..23 and married...that explains why you know it all. 
Hubby probably out with girls who look HOT and wear heels...


----------



## kezsaj

I'll just sit back and relax


----------



## kezsaj

erose86 said:


> kezsaj said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll just sit back and relax
Click to expand...

BTW I don't know if u know who I am

Hint: Read my nick backwards lol. (Waits for another ban)


----------



## TrollMongo

HOLY S**T...I just went to my blog...86 redirects from this forum in the last couple hours since I joined...some of you people really don't have a life....:lmao::lmao:

Bet the photo site really got some business....Thanks All..!!


----------



## kezsaj

erose86 said:


> kezsaj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> erose86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW I don't know if u know who I am
> 
> Hint: Read my nick backwards lol. (Waits for another ban)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> hahaha HEY!!!!  Didn't mean to ditch you guys... but there's a party over here...  :lmao:
Click to expand...

They linked this in chat...btw there is a better party in chat. It involves body parts. lol


----------



## jackieclayton

sorry, it looks like tasteless smut....  how come stuff like this can be on TPF but artistic nudes were taken away?


----------



## squirl033

jackieclayton said:


> sorry, it looks like tasteless smut....  how come stuff like this can be on TPF but artistic nudes were taken away?




and not even GOOD smut!  :lmao:


----------



## BKMOOD

TrollMongo, I actually like your wife. I think she&#8217;s hot. But then again, I&#8217;ve reached the age of "Dirty Old Man" and, well, I used to work for Marilyn Chambers. This, coupled with living in New York City for 20 years&#8230; Well, there&#8217;s not much that will shock me.

I think the problem people are having is that the pictures seem to be less about the art and craft of photography and solely about your wife&#8217;s behind, which is impressive I might add.

Granted, there are more professional ways of expressing one's displeasure but, hey, it's out of control now.

Just my two cents.


----------



## Sachphotography

jackieclayton said:


> sorry, it looks like tasteless smut....  how come stuff like this can be on TPF but artistic nudes were taken away?



LOL who knows. I think do to that fact there is now way for them to block it for those you do not need access to it was a good point. This thread is just funny.
Well when you get your new 85mm 1.8 lens you can take some great shots and post em up for us.

Oh....and MR OP....just because you are a dirty old fart who likes to get off on talking crap to people about how your have this so utterly amazing trophy wife and think that everybody and their mother is a perve.. get lost.... I have a great looking wife and she is for my viewing pleasure only. I would never make her do something like that.

The moral of this story..... ONE MANS TRASH IS ANOTHER MANS TREASURE

you guess which is which.


----------



## TrollMongo

BKMOOD said:


> TrollMongo, I actually like your wife. I think shes hot. But then again, Ive reached the age of "Dirty Old Man" and, well, I used to work for Marilyn Chambers. This, coupled with living in New York City for 20 years Well, theres not much that will shock me.
> I think the problem people are having is that the pictures seem to be less about the art and craft of photography and solely about your wifes behind, which is impressive I might add.
> Granted, there are more professional ways of expressing one's displeasure but, hey, it's out of control now.
> Just my two cents.



Marilyn Chambers...Now there's a name I haven't heard in a while. I know a lot of ladies in the Biz but I think her fame was before my time...Although I'm older than you I think. (I didn't meet any interesting women until after my 1st divorce..then was single for 22 years before marrying Eve a bit over 5 years ago)
Most of those photos were shot with available light...I never thought they were perfect, I'm just a bit amused at some of the critique I've gotten. Most from people who probably shoot their kids birthday party's and think they are interesting stuff to other people. I haven't really seen any glamor stuff in here and I've looked through a lot of threads...so for now it's just fun until the mods ban me.


----------



## squirl033

"MR OP....just because you are a dirty old fart who likes to get off on  talking crap to people about how your have this so utterly amazing  trophy wife and think that everybody and their mother is a perve.."

um.. not sure where you got that impression... just because i don't share Troll's fetish about his wife's butt doesn't mean i think "everybody and their mother is a perve". nor do i have a "trophy wife"... i simply pointed out that from a photography standpoint, his post was rather tasteless and amateurish. if you liked the images, that's certainly up to you...


----------



## TrollMongo

> Oh....and MR OP....just because you are a dirty old fart who likes to  get off on talking crap to people about how your have this so utterly  amazing trophy wife and think that everybody and their mother is a  perve.. get lost.... I have a great looking wife and she is for my  viewing pleasure only. I would never make her do something like that.



ya...I'll bet she's a real honey...Guess your to insecure to let us see a picture...fully clothed of course...


----------



## squirl033

somehow this thread has devolved into little more than a schoolyard argument over whose wife is hotter... which is, of course, completely a matter of personal taste and therefor an unwinnable debate... y'all have a good time with that. i'm goin' to bed...


----------



## den9

hey Troll, what website did you buy your wife at?


----------



## Fedaykin

Sorry but all your shots(including those on your site) are just really bad smut featuring your ugly wife. Also, you're demeanor is that of a 14 year old troll who spends their days in the internet developing their e-peen, in other words a loser.


----------



## Live_free

erose86 said:


> TrollMongo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> erose86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You should be telling *him* that too... did you see what he's been saying in other threads????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you remember you started crying about those photos and started following me around to every post I made....I understand your not quite the quality my wife is, and I know your very intimidated by her and by the fact she is 15 years older than you and looks so much hotter...but geeze, get over it. Your only 23, put on some make up, fix your hair and buy some decent cloths...you'll get a guy..!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Case in point.^^^
> 
> 
> 
> By the way...
> 
> 
> 
> TrollMongo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your only 23, put on some make up, fix your hair and buy some decent cloths...you'll get a guy..!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm married.  :mrgreen:
> 
> ::awaits 3rd grade level dis on my husband::
> 
> _hey... can someone pass the popcorn???_
Click to expand...



HAHAHAHHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHA


erose86 is a 9/10 man your wife is like a 1/10 being generous. You need to GTFO and stop posting you garbage pictures of SMUT on this site. You ARENT TAKING PICTURES, YOU ARE JUST TAKING PHOTOS. There are nudes of your nasty wife on your site and I must say any self respecting man and wife would not post those. So please GTFO and never come back, even better throw your camera at the ground and smash it because you don't even deserve to be able to take pictures.


----------



## Live_free

TrollMongo said:


> BKMOOD said:
> 
> 
> 
> TrollMongo, I actually like your wife. I think shes hot. But then again, Ive reached the age of "Dirty Old Man" and, well, I used to work for Marilyn Chambers. This, coupled with living in New York City for 20 years Well, theres not much that will shock me.
> I think the problem people are having is that the pictures seem to be less about the art and craft of photography and solely about your wifes behind, which is impressive I might add.
> Granted, there are more professional ways of expressing one's displeasure but, hey, it's out of control now.
> Just my two cents.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marilyn Chambers...Now there's a name I haven't heard in a while. I know a lot of ladies in the Biz but I think her fame was before my time...Although I'm older than you I think. (I didn't meet any interesting women until after my 1st divorce..then was single for 22 years before marrying Eve a bit over 5 years ago)
> Most of those photos were shot with available light...I never thought they were perfect, I'm just a bit amused at some of the critique I've gotten. Most from people who probably shoot their kids birthday party's and think they are interesting stuff to other people. I haven't really seen any glamor stuff in here and I've looked through a lot of threads...so for now it's just fun until the mods ban me.
Click to expand...


Inferring you shoot glamour.... ha you sir make me laugh, what you shoot is nothing but smut and garbage. Better "pictures" could be taken from a screen shot of a porno.


----------



## Big

Damn I used up all my Thanks for today...Some good posts here (den9)! :lmao:
Also, erose, I posted that thing about the UFO in another thread but realized it wasn't his, it was just another one he was causing problems on... So I moved it here.


----------



## LaFoto

Yes. "Good" posts here ... :thumbdown:
The fun's been had, I feel. Time to turn towards greener pastures now, isn't it?
Bye-bye, thread.


----------

